# NGD Dingwall ABZ5 F# w/ Afx2 bass clip D:



## anne (Mar 9, 2012)

Got this a couple weeks ago and finally got it about where I want it:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17969398/fsharpz.mp3

It's replacing a BTB, so that was my point of reference, and the differences were enormous.

Playability: So superior. The scale is 34"-37", I believe. The angled frets don't really feel all that different to me and I haven't had to alter actual playing technique, but I can play on the wrong (right) leg now. Tension-wise, it's just perfect all across. Hugely better than a straight 35". I used a .166 for F# on both basses. It worked on 35" with some adaptations, but at 37", it feels just like any other string (except bigger, of course).

Sound: The passive pickups and much brighter woods sound much more guitar-like. If you wanna do weedly-wee solo tenderness, this is the bass. Personally, I like the way the BTB blows up the low end, and to get that I had to do some compression and some serious EQ (sloped the entire frequency spectrum) to the dry signal, but the results were more controlled, so it's a win.

Service: I asked Dingwall for an F# bass, they asked me to send the strings, and they delivered the full setup. I had to tweak one of the saddles once, but that's really it. After it shipped, Mr. Dingwall contacted me for a check-up. So good!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 9, 2012)

I want that exact bass. Now. 

Seriously though, holy shit. And my god it's pretty!


----------



## Alimination (Mar 9, 2012)

Seriously, Dingwall makes some of the most beautiful basses out there. Congrats to you mate!


----------



## Bevo (Mar 10, 2012)

Mr Dingwall is from all reports an amazing person as well as builder, getting that call to see how your doing is pretty damn cool!!

That bass is damn nice too!
I had a chance to play one and thought the frets would take getting used to but they are in the right place for lack of a better discription..


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 10, 2012)

Sa-WEET! I love those. So, how easy is it to play on the 37" scale? Is that a challenge, or no?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 10, 2012)

Sweet, gotta' love Dingwalls


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 10, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Sa-WEET! I love those. So, how easy is it to play on the 37" scale? Is that a challenge, or no?



The 1-4 stretch on the low B is a bit longer than you might be used to but it's very doable for me (and I have very short pinkies and relatively small hands. The way the neck volute is set up it puts your thumb in just the right place to make the stretch.

Beyond that stretch it's pretty easy unless you're doing complex chords in the really upper registers.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 10, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> The 1-4 stretch on the low B is a bit longer than you might be used to but it's very doable for me (and I have very short pinkies and relatively small hands. The way the neck volute is set up it puts your thumb in just the right place to make the stretch.
> 
> Beyond that stretch it's pretty easy unless you're doing complex chords in the really upper registers.



Thanks.  I've never played anything beyond 35", and since I don't play bass as much anymore I wasn't sure how much of a difference those additional 2" would make.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Mar 10, 2012)

that is beautiful!! my old bass player had a dingwall and it was amazing.


----------



## Durero (Mar 10, 2012)

Sexy bass. Congrats


----------



## Bigsby (Mar 10, 2012)

hey man, where did you get that bass? the frets are all crooked i would get my money back if i were you or send it to me


----------



## roast (Mar 14, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome bass!


----------



## MikeH (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not even a bassist and I want a Dingwall so badly.


----------



## SamSam (Mar 15, 2012)

Dingwalls fucking rule.


----------



## Origin (Mar 15, 2012)

Soooo...goddamn..nice. GAH.


----------



## guitarneeraj (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Powermetalbass (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd love to try a Dingwall, I keep jearing great things about them. They are Also Canadian made (or atleast the company is based in Canada)


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 18, 2012)

Powermetalbass said:


> I'd love to try a Dingwall, I keep jearing great things about them. They are Also Canadian made (or atleast the company is based in Canada)



Everything but the Combustion line of basses are Canadian made. That includes the Afterburners (ABI, ABII, ABZ), the Z series (Z1, Z2, Z3), the Super J and Super P, the Lee Sklar model, and the ultra-boutique Primas.

The wood parts in the Combustions are made from Canadian wood, strings, and pickups, with Canadian setups. Some of the hardware, the preamp, the actual wood shaping and finishing are Chinese, but they ship them back to the Dingwall shop for final setup and QC before sale.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 18, 2012)

Woah, that is pretty.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 18, 2012)

that clip is huge.


----------

